# Some of Last years lures



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

These are pretty plain compared to the other lures posted here but in the short time this forum has been up I have gotten a lot of tips and new ideas to work with so hopefully my lures will improve. Sorry about the picture quality, I would like to blame it on the camera but the fault most likely is with the operator  

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t7/Dallas314/Lures003.jpg
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t7/Dallas314/Lures002.jpg
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t7/Dallas314/Lures001.jpg

I just registered with photo bucket so I hope this works.

Dallas


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those look neat. How did you get a rubber tail on that first one?


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Peple, I cut down some 6 or 7 inch grub tails I had. I drilled somewhere between ¼ to ½ inch deep hole into the rear of the lure. Then I put 2 or 3 drops of Loctite Super Glue in the hole, aligned the tail the way I wanted it and shoved into the hole. I wanted to be able to replace the tail when necessary and I though I could just scrape the remains of the grub out of the hole and replace it when I needed to. To be honest I was really expecting the tail to fall out the first time I used the lure but so far they have held up really well; I havent had to replace one yet. I try to make my gliders so they have a slow sink rate and I really like the action the tail added to this lure; the tail works even as the lure is sinking. I like the actions but so far the musky are withholding their opinion of my handy work.  

Dallas


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Lazy those look great! I hear you on the spring is coming. Can't wait to here how they did. I was thinking of trying a rubber tail style like yours. I was watching a video on those types of baits. They looked like they had incredible action!
Are the lipped baits trollers or twitch types?
Thanks
John


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Tigger. I make those as crank/twitch baits. Of the two crank/twitch baits I like the action of the # 2 lure the best. We have a lot of downed/standing timber in Caesar Creek lake where I fish and that lure seemed to deflect off everything fairly well. I have trolled that one also at 4 - 4 /12 mph without it blowing out.

Dallas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I love that second one down. That scale pattern is beautiful stuff.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

very nice!! I dig #2 as well.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

VC, ShakeDown, thanks. I couldn't get a good photo of the lure so it does look better in person. I mixed glitter with the epoxy so it has a lot of sparkle in good light.

Dallas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Post some more!


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

VC, I'll see what I have but I think my other lures may still be in the boat which is wrapped in tarps like a christmas gift so it will be a few more weeks before I can get to them.

Dallas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well post them when you get to them. I'd like to see more.

I'll have a bunch to post once I get my paintboot fired up. I have over thirty ready for paint.

I'll probably make about 50 or 60 this year. I usually make sure they work and then give a lot of them to my buddies.

Some are prototypes, which may or may not succeed, others are proven, and still more are variations of the ones that produced muskies last year at Leesville, Piedmont, and West Branch.

I'm starting to get ready to get out there do some fishing. This ice fishing is great, but muskies are my first choice.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

I only make lures when the honey-do projects allow the time. Most of my lures were made last year and I think I only cranked out 10-15 at the most; some of which ended as firewood. So Im still really new at this but hoping to learn and improve. I think a lot of us enjoy the challenge of building a lure and having it work to our satisfaction almost as much as catching a fish on a lure weve make. 

I have always though Shad Raps were a good fish catching lure and have been thinking about trying something in that style when the weather warms enough for me to get out in the garage to work. Therefore my interest in the way you attached the lip on you lure. 

I like to test each lure I make before it gets painted and someone posted yesterday that Caesars Creek Lake still had about 10 inches of ice so I think any lure testing or fishing for me is still a ways off. 


Dallas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be posting about the lips making and attachment. Its really easy. You'll need a table saw or a jigsaw to cut the basic shape and then a grinding wheel or a belt sander to smooth it to the final shape.

You'll need a bandsaw or a jigsaw to cut the slot in the bait for the lip. I'd recommend that you cut the slot for the lip prior to shaping it because its tough to get a nice square cut on a rounded bait. In other words, its easier to cut it while the wood is still flat.

Its a lot easier to explain with the photos of the process. 

Give me some time though, I'll get to it.


----------

